# Help identifying this holding device?



## Buickgsman (Apr 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what this holding device is?  I'm sure its something simple but I just can't figure out what it would hold and how it would be used.  Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure but my guess is it's a pin vice for grinding hardened rod/dowel to a specific length on a surface grinder.


----------



## TomS (Apr 27, 2014)

Buickgsman said:


> Can anyone tell me what this holding device is?  I'm sure its something simple but I just can't figure out what it would hold and how it would be used.  Thanks!
> Bob



Is the part with the wrench on it removable?  If it is it could be a collet tightening fixture.  If not then what Charley said.

Tom S


----------



## gramps1951 (Apr 27, 2014)

Buickgsman said:


> Can anyone tell me what this holding device is?  I'm sure its something simple but I just can't figure out what it would hold and how it would be used.  Thanks!
> Bob



Is the actual collet holder a separate piece? Is it internally threaded? Maybe a photo of the collets themselves may help. Just wracking my brain!!

Mike from Canada


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 27, 2014)

Does the collet holder with the wrench come out of the stand to be used in a machine?


----------



## Buickgsman (Apr 27, 2014)

Don, yes the wrench assy with the collet comes out of that stand and appears to go in a machine.  I'll get some more detailed pics of it tomorrow.  

Bob


----------



## Phils69 (Apr 28, 2014)

Check to see if the bottom of the collets have a square, could be a tap holder ???


----------

